# dutchy



## sbusiello (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Guys

I recently acquired a dutch gazelle which has me a bit baffled. It is rusty and some of the parts[ headbadge/rims/chainguard/headlight/fenders ] look older to me 50s/60s, but then some of them like the seat/the back reflector/the reflector on the back wheel ] all look newer. The woman said it was "vintage" but she also didnt know what a drop out was

I searched for a serial and couldnt find it. i checked the drop outs, under the crank and nothing was there.

i am hoping someone can point me in the right direction. i checked on another bike forum and a guy from holland said most likely late 60s/early 70s. and it was marked to boys even though it is a 26" tire. he said the bent center bar is to be able to reduce the height and this way parents wouldnt have to keep buying bike after bike when the kid grows... pretty cool. i thought it was a style thing. i think i have seen that on some american bikes as well...

MANY MANY thanks!!! ... .and i got it for $40 so i figured that was pretty good


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 21, 2013)

*mo pix*


----------



## Gazell (Feb 28, 2014)

*Still need help?*

Let me know if you need some info on the Gazelle


----------

